# Burning Hemlock??



## woody49705 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hey everyone it's my first post here since finding this cool site. I just was wondering how crappy seasoned hemlock would burn? I have yet to try it but a few people told me not to waste my time, but I took down 2 large hemlocks 1 1/2 yrs. ago and theyre just sitting in the woods behind my house. Should I waste my time cutting and splitting them or just burn what I know burns well?
Thank's for input
Rob


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 21, 2008)

Welcome to AS.

Low btus, but if its seasoned, burn it.


----------



## Sprig (Feb 21, 2008)

'nother welcome to AS. Though it doesn't have quite the BTU's of other soft woods hemlock will burn okay, no sense letting it waste away in the woods if its nearby, go for it! From my experience with dead/down hemlock it does tend to become a bug feast after a couple of years, esp. if in swampy conditions. At worst you'll get ta play with your saw (s) and put a friend/kid ta work too 



Serge


----------



## kellog (Feb 22, 2008)

I have some hemlock around the house and I occasionally have to down one. I use it strictly for starting the woodstoves and in the ambience open fireplace. Never really tried to burn it for heat in the woodstoves because I have an abundance of good hardwood. I'm sure if it is dry it will burn well in a woodstove but likely hot and fast. Heat is heat though so give it a try. At least you can use it for starting fires if it isn't to your liking for heat. Go for it.

Waste not, want not.


----------



## njtuna (Feb 22, 2008)

if seasoned, it will burn hot and fast. great for quickly starting fires and getting the hardwoods going. and it smells nice


----------



## Festus Haggen (Feb 22, 2008)

If you go strictly by weight, wood has roughly the same BTU's per pound across species, at the same moisture level. So 1 ton of hemlock at 15% hum. is the same as 1 ton of oak at 15%, roughly.

Remember, many areas only have softwood, so as long as you burn seasoned wood at a rate that won't overfire your stove, you'll be fine. Might have to load more often, is all. 

Personally, I keep the hemlock, poplar, etc for the stove in the shop. I don't want a long burn there, so works out well.


----------



## Mike Van (Feb 22, 2008)

I burn a lot of hemlock slabs in the evaporator making syrup - Fast & hot - But, it's gotta be dry - If yours is laying down 1 1/2 years on the ground in Ct., it's not dry - Cut it up, split & stack it, use it next fall. Beats leaves & snowballs for sure -


----------

